# Texas Wood



## eaglea1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Curious about what types of wood everyone is using that is
native to Texas. I know that you have pecan down there, but 
what does everyone prefer?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 18, 2013)

I got some Tx Ebony from Bluestingray. Love the stuff


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> I got some Tx Ebony from Bluestingray. Love the stuff



FBE- flame box elder from Kevin- mesquite.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 18, 2013)

Mesquite! Very stable, smells great, & turns like a dream when green.


----------



## Fret440 (Feb 19, 2013)

Out where I am, there are pecan, elm, mulberry, and pin oak that seem to be prevelant. Don't know for sure which of those are actually indigenous. I like using the mesquite and Texas ebony when I can. They make for some fantastic instrument parts. Haven't gotten to use the honey locust or pecan yet, but I'm sure they would work well, too.

Jacob


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2013)

The first wood that comes to mind is Bois d' Arc, simply because I was born here in Fannin County Texas, and Fannin County is also where the species has been traced to as the birth place of the tree, albeit a few years before me. Other woods native to Texas have been mentioned. Acer Negundo has one of the largest native ranges of any tree. Though a small percentage of the trees ever get the flame ( flame boxelder), I believe it grows on every continent except Antarctica.


----------



## BurlsorBust (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree with mesquite, especially the burls and crotch pieces. Used to get some unknown root burls from a guy out in TX and they were REALLY insane, some of the best burls I have seen. Too bad he stopped sellin' em....


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 20, 2013)

BurlsorBust said:


> I agree with mesquite, especially the burls and crotch pieces. Used to get some unknown root burls from a guy out in TX and they were REALLY insane, some of the best burls I have seen. Too bad he stopped sellin' em....


Hey thanks to everybody for the information. My Dad is wintering over down there in Corpus, and I sent him a list of some the woods to look for in his travels. Hope he finds some nice stuff to bring back.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2013)

Corpus is also full of ornamentals and exotics just like in Florida. I lived there 6 years total know the place well.


----------



## AustinTom (May 3, 2013)

eaglea1 said:


> Curious about what types of wood everyone is using that is
> native to Texas. I know that you have pecan down there, but
> what does everyone prefer?



In central Texas, west of I-35, there is very thin soil and below that is limestone. We have an assortment of oaks, mesquite, black cherry, pecan and a few more. In general, any of these will be harder than similar species from deeper soiled regions. I recently turned a 7" open form live oak vase and counted 40 annual rings in the finished piece. That is a lot of years for 7".


----------

